# 06 Sentra a/c directional blower broken



## fyrd (Jun 14, 2013)

As the title states; the knob works in the cabin to adjust the air but behind the scenes it is broken and I can't adjust at all to get air on me. As in no air on the feet or on my face. Yes there is still a/c coming threw but only on the vents on the window that help with defrosting.:lame:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is a "mode" door cable that probably has a broken mounting point on the control head, might take a look


----------



## fyrd (Jun 14, 2013)

How does one access it and can you give me a diagram or better yet a diy. I'm not familiar with Nissan cars as I work on German.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I cant post the diagram I have (ok, I am challenged) check google with this part # 27510-6Z503 or I could e-mail you a pic


----------



## fyrd (Jun 14, 2013)

I checked Google it would give diagram but would not pinpoint it. Could you send the pick by email?

Here is one link. It says it is the heater control but It is the adjuster on the blower. The heater and cold air works fine it just I can't adjust it anymore.
http://www.group1autoparts.com/part...-8l-l4-gas/body-hardware/cluster-and-switches



Also is there a diy on how to get in there as I haven't a clue as to how I'm going to get in there. Also where is the cheapest place to get other than a junkyard?

The email [email protected]


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sent some pics...


----------



## fyrd (Jun 14, 2013)

Do I have to buy a whole new assembly to fix it? Is there anyway I get it solely. Is there a diy on how to get in there? Do have a link for both parts?

I see that part is quite possibly #27140?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

27140 is the blower switch, if your not able to change where the air is coming from (def,floor, face etc) I'll bet the cable #27142(controls the mode doors) came loose or broke away from the back of the housing (27040G is the cable clamp)


----------



## fyrd (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, that is it! I'm unable to change it! Do have link to a website where they sell it the cheapest?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For Nissan parts, I use 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store


----------



## fyrd (Jun 14, 2013)

Umm which one would it be? Is there not any better sites?
whenever I put in the number like in autohauz nothing comes up or in nissanpartszone.com it says invalid part number when I put in this #27142

Do i have to buy the whole unit?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I found a oem part# 27541-4Z000 for the cable... did you check the mounting point? is it broken or did the clip pop off? (most of the time its not the cable)


----------



## fyrd (Jun 14, 2013)

I new to nissan cars is there not a diy for the center console like Audi does for it's models?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I do not know, I havent looked... I usually just gently pull (after looking for screws), havent broke anything...yet


----------

